# Cast Net question???



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Be fishing from SS peir to the inlet the last week of Aug thru Sept 7 or so. I have never used a cast net nor do I have one. Would it be worth my time and money to invest in one or buy my bait? Typically I buy my bait.....I'd really like to try the net, but from what I've seen there is a bit of a learning curve. Don't want to cut into the fishing time. Also, if I were to get a net what would be an approriate size. Any advise appriciated....


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I would start with a smaller net like 5-6 foot. They are easier to learn and throw. I can cast a 6 foot net like nobodys business, but I can't throw an 8 foot for squat. Practice before your trip.
If throwing from a pier be sure to lengthen your net rope appropriately. The net will naturally start to close on the way down, so the more you can open it on throw, the better. 
In deeper waters of a pier don't bother trying to cast for bait schools on the bottom, they will flee from the net before it can get down to them.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

1BadF350 said:


> I would start with a smaller net like 5-6 foot. They are easier to learn and throw. I can cast a 6 foot net like nobodys business, but I can't throw an 8 foot for squat. Practice before your trip.
> If throwing from a pier be sure to lengthen your net rope appropriately. The net will naturally start to close on the way down, so the more you can open it on throw, the better.
> In deeper waters of a pier don't bother trying to cast for bait schools on the bottom, they will flee from the net before it can get down to them.


Couldn't agree more. I would go monofilament 5 footer, which is what I throw now. I changed out the rope for a slightly thicker longer one for piers and distance. You can get better distance and spread with a smaller net, particularly if you are sight casting for surface bait. I used to throw six and seven footers for shrimp when I was younger but arthritis found it's way to my shoulder joint. Bigger nets, more weights, more soreness and more cost. 

If you plan on keeping your net for awhile, don't go too cheap, some nets have cheap string line that holds the net mesh to the base rope (weights) and after a while that string deteriorates and starts breaking leaving gaps where the mesh meets the weighted rope.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Trial and error. Oh, and practice. I grew up throwing them in ponds around the house. You tear a lot of nets and tangle a lot but the practice is worth it, IMO. You learn how to undo tangles, untangle the small small fish that get stuck and learn to throw. If you have a yard that is big enough, practice there. You can see exactly how the net will land without it sinking in water. I learned before YouTube was invented but I'm sure there as some instructional videos on there.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

5 foot radius, 3/8" mesh, 1 to 1.5lb lead per foot (more is better as it sinks faster, will be more $$$) is a good all around net size.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I slayed with a 5' cast net when I was 12-13 years old in the late '80s on the Chesapeake Bay. Man those were good times...


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

You want to get a cast net that has actual lead weights. Not the plastic crap weights. I use a betts old salt 5 foot net. I changed the rope for a longer one. Stand on something like a pickup truck bed and practice throwing it. Look at youtube vids on how to do it.


----------



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks to all the replys so far. Going to keep looking....


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

wvdave107 said:


> Thanks to all the replys so far. Going to keep looking....


What I have heard on this forum is a 3/8 6-8 ft Super Pro is the net to get. They are more than $100 

The weight thing is Sportsman is less than 1 lb/radius ft. 

Pro = 1 lb/radius ft.

Super Pro = more than 1 lb/ radius ft. 

I bought a cheap 6 ft sportsman off ebay for $20. 

More weight and bigger holes sinks faster.


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

I was in the same boat as you and a few weeks ago I went to Walmart and bought a 6' with 3/8 mesh. It was a cheap one with plastic weights at 1lb per foot according to the box. I practiced with that thing for two hours the morning I bought it in a creek near the campground and couldn't get it to open at all. Brought it home and tried in the yard for a while and could get it to open a little bit. Decided to take the plunge and take it on the pier because I was desperate to catch some bait. Don't know why, but it seemed easier off the pier. It opened on my first try but I just missed the school. Second shot I had bait. I highly recommend getting the net. Even if you try to buy your bait who knows how many you'll lose and they can also start getting lethargic or die after a few hours. With a net you can simply just get you some fresh bait as needed.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

5 foot Betts Old Salt 3/8ths mesh.
You have been missing out on the best bait on this earth in live mullet.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been using my 8ft net for years on the surf and off the boat I like the bigger net I have a 12ft and love it but I do weigh 250lbs and have been throwing it since I was 5 or 6 the smaller net is best to start with once you get the hang of it it's second nature


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Accadamy Sports has a good price on nets if you have one close by 5 ft about $30.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

I am a one or two week a year surf fisher, and i have a Tyzac sportsman series 5 footer. I think i got it at walmart. It works fine for me. Just remember,you can make 20 perfect casts and not get anything, but you can also make one halfway good cast if you see bait hitting surface and fill your bucket. And if casting it in ICW, where u have better chance for shrimp, dont let it go all the way to the bottom cause if u get snagged on an oyster bed your probably will tear it to shreds getting it off.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Got my little 5ft cast net out today to learn that no teeth dry method of casting it. On video it looked so easy. After about a dozen tries i gave up. Went back to holding part of net in teeth . First cast was terrible. But after that 9 out of ten were at least 80% open. I guess it is true you cant teach an old dog new tricks. Also i noticed for the first time that it has those rotten plastic weights. Now how in the heck did i catch all those mullet in it? I guess i need to upgrade.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

steve2 said:


> Got my little 5ft cast net out today to learn that no teeth dry method of casting it. On video it looked so easy. After about a dozen tries i gave up. Went back to holding part of net in teeth . First cast was terrible. But after that 9 out of ten were at least 80% open. I guess it is true you cant teach an old dog new tricks. Also i noticed for the first time that it has those rotten plastic weights. Now how in the heck did i catch all those mullet in it? I guess i need to upgrade.


The trick is just to focus on the bottom weighted rope and spin it like a lasso when throwing it out. I'm 6'2" so I grab my 5' net about six inches from the top and one grab of the weighted rope in my right hand. With left hand, grab another weighted rope at left arm's length down from the right hand and spin/throw it out. 

I started out using the teeth technique back in the late 70s but got tired of the grit, sand, and jellyfish stings, risk of chipped teeth, not to mention the limited distance you will have.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Here is how I toss mine:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqb41qn4Le0
The first guy uses the no teeth method, which I like more. He is using a big net (probably 10-12 feet) but it works really well with my 6' Betts.
I think mine is 1 lb per foot and 3/8s mesh. On smaller mullet they do get stuck, but anything in the 5 inch class seems to come out pretty well. Any smaller mesh and the mullet can get out from under it while it sinks, unless you go to 1.5 lbs per foot.
A 4-5 foot net you can probably spin, but as you get more weight and size, spinning it just makes you toss better tacos.  Trust me, I started with a small 4 foot net. Spinning that worked well. Bigger nets won't behave like that. 6 foot you might be able to spin, but use the shoulder method and you can sling it a long ways. My 6' I can toss to about the end of the rope using the shoulder method. I practice in the back yard. Just pick one up and practice. Nothing worse than tossing tacos to big running schools of mullet, where one good toss gives you a day of bait and then some.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

steve2 said:


> Got my little 5ft cast net out today to learn that no teeth dry method of casting it. On video it looked so easy. After about a dozen tries i gave up. Went back to holding part of net in teeth . First cast was terrible. But after that 9 out of ten were at least 80% open. I guess it is true you cant teach an old dog new tricks. Also i noticed for the first time that it has those rotten plastic weights. Now how in the heck did i catch all those mullet in it? I guess i need to upgrade.


I've caught tons of fish with $30 ugly stick combos. Doesn't mean there aren't better tools for the job.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I started out using a 3 and a half size. Now I was casting from the surf so I had to throw many times:fishing:


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not good at throwing them, and the videos all seem to be for larger nets. I saw a lesson for a 24-footer. Holy cow!!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

steve2 said:


> Got my little 5ft cast net out today to learn that no teeth dry method of casting it. On video it looked so easy. After about a dozen tries i gave up. Went back to holding part of net in teeth . First cast was terrible. But after that 9 out of ten were at least 80% open. I guess it is true you cant teach an old dog new tricks. Also i noticed for the first time that it has those rotten plastic weights. Now how in the heck did i catch all those mullet in it? I guess i need to upgrade.


Larger nets are a problem with the teeth method, especially if you want to keep your teeth.

There are videos online where you are basically sectioning the net into 3 parts.

First part (Smallest Third) you throw over your rear shoulder (This is the part that the replaces the teeth) and creates the pull against the other two sections of net which causes them to open up.

I would suggest practicing on your front lawn, instead of water.

There is a video of those Captains from "Into the Blue" show on YouTube. The Tall Captain uses this method, this is the method that I learned to use.

You get wet using this method, but it makes 8'-12' nets manageable.

It will work with a 6' foot net also.

When you throw a quality net, you will never want to go back to the cheap nets, unless you are throwing in snag infested water. 

I have Betts Super Pro Nets.

You will learn to make a Net needle out of wooden paint stirrer stick, if you have a 3/8" mesh net, which equates to 3/4" inch stretched mesh, you make your Net needle 1/2" wide and about six inches long and notch both ends, and you learn after time, the skill of patching your net, in doing so, you initial $100 investment will last years and years.

Live Shrimp and Live Mullet are what I fish with on my smaller rods at the pier, live lining for Spanish.

You make your pier live well bucket with a 1/2" drilled holes so the Shrimp and Finger Mullet can not escape.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Only you can answer that question! How much money do you spend on bait? During the fall months I'd fish every dy & sometimes all day. Buying bait got expensive & seeing all the finger mullet in the surf I said there's got to be a better way. First of all with thousands of bait fish swimming in the surf the game fish had there pick & surely didn't want my stinking old frozen bait. But I heard the cast nets aren't easy to throw. I figured I'd give it a shot. I picked up a 5' net one night walking through Walmart. I figured for $22 I'd spend that in a couple of days on fresh bait if I could find it. It took a few days to get the hang of it but it's the best $22 I spent.
Like stated above the smaller the net the easier it is to throw. And there is always someone on the beach who has thrown or knows how to throw one & gladly give you a few pointers.


----------

